# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  A bunch of Brock's snakes (DUW)

## panthercz

I went over to Brock's to check out some his new ones and to just see how some were progressing.

Desert Spider het Ghost:


Super Blast:



Honey Bee:


Lav Albinos:


Spinner Coral Glow:





Lesser Clown:




Spinner Blast:


Pastel Calico (in shed):


Ivory:



Lesser Ghost:


Pastel Clown:


Jag het albino:



Pastel Lessers (one is het ghost):


G-Stripe:


Mimosa:



Pastel Woma Coral Glow with Lav Albino:


Ultramel (did not want to cooperate):

----------

AlanDavidExotics (10-01-2009),_Alice_ (09-24-2009),americangypsy (09-24-2009),ANCPYTHONS (10-01-2009),ballpythonluvr (09-24-2009),_bamf64_ (12-26-2009),_blackcrystal22_ (12-26-2009),_BPelizabeth_ (10-01-2009),_Brock Wagner_ (09-24-2009),cbentley (09-24-2009),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (01-01-2010),_cinderbird_ (09-24-2009),_CoolioTiffany_ (10-01-2009),_Epona142_ (01-02-2010),_FL0OD_ (09-24-2009),Friday2214 (12-26-2009),Inca (01-01-2010),JimmyBalls (12-26-2009),_joe23_ (06-29-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (10-01-2009),_LGL_ (09-24-2009),phoerner (01-08-2010),_RhacHead_ (09-24-2009),Royal Exotics (09-24-2009),_scutechute_ (09-24-2009),_Seneschal_ (10-01-2009),Simpson Balls (12-26-2009),SlitherinSisters (01-01-2010),_T&C Exotics_ (12-26-2009),_thegoalie22_ (12-26-2009),_Turbo Serpent_ (09-24-2009),_tweets_4611_ (09-25-2009),_Watever_ (09-24-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (09-24-2009)

----------


## Mettle

I am not a spider fan at all. And most of the combos don't appeal to me either. But that desert spider is outrageous! I think it's amazing!

And of course the lesser clowns...  :Bowdown:

----------


## Watever

:Surprised:  :Judge:  :Psychotic:  :Crazy:  :Headbang: 

That desert is cool and WOW !

But the lesser clown is unreal. I saw the one The Urban Python got, and that thing is unreal. I have never been a fan of clown but that one make it. There is no way someone who don't know about morph would believe that this thing is a ball python if he only know about "normal" ones lol !

----------


## dreese88

Panther, keep taking these pics. I never get tired of seeing great pictures of obscenely hot animals. :Good Job:

----------


## h00blah

those are amazing pictures

not JUST the animals, but the quality of those photos is just ridiculously NICE  :Good Job: 

 :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:

----------


## RhacHead

Props to both of you! Super hot snakes and super hot Photos!! Keep up the good work :Good Job: 
 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Mettle

> I saw the one The Urban Python got, and that thing is unreal.


Did they have it with them at the CRBE? If I missed seeing this snake in person I think I might cry.  :Sad:

----------


## paulaura

Wow!! A stunning collection, and superb photos too. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Lolo76

They are all absolutely stunning... I think my favorites are the lavenders and the lesser clown. Dammmmm.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## JoshR324

Unreal!

----------


## Alice

Thanks so much for taking those pics!  Brock's animals are stunning. I especially like the spinner coral glow and the mimosas.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

:Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   They are all gorgeous!

----------


## cbentley

The photos and the snake are amazing!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucas339

how did i miss the spinner coral glow?  is this the first time brock has showed it??

amazing combos!!!

----------


## extensive

i want the pastel clown please  :Smile:   thanks for sharing.

----------


## Repsrul

They are all awesome but that LESSER CLOWN is  :Eyepopping:

----------


## jkobylka

Very sweet animals. great pics as well.  :Wink: 

Justin

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks Chris for coming over and taking pictures for me.   You are the master that is for sure.  I wish the Ultramel would have cooperated but hey you can't win them all.  At least we didn't get bit yesterday and Alexis didn't try to eat anybody.   It was a good day!

Brock

----------


## GuardianX

I love to have a desert and champagne someday.. Awesome snakes!!

----------


## Angel007

No word to explain,   Masterpiece!  :Good Job:

----------


## panthercz

> Thanks Chris for coming over and taking pictures for me.   You are the master that is for sure.  I wish the Ultramel would have cooperated but hey you can't win them all.  At least we didn't get bit yesterday and Alexis didn't try to eat anybody.   It was a good day!
> 
> Brock


I'm just glad you have all those kickass snakes to photograph!  :Cool:   Being able to take nice photo's doesn't mean much if I have nothing nice to photograph!  :Salute:

----------


## Patrickmalloy

What Other kinds of carpets are you working with Brock?

----------


## xxxxdopeyxxxx

those are amazing. i love the Jag het albino's eyes

----------


## Patrick Long

Dude........


Dude.



I want to, no scracth that, I NEED to go to Nebraska

----------


## panthercz

> I want to, no scracth that, I NEED to go to Nebraska


It's a nice place, I have some friends that live in California and they hate it there and want to move out here to Nebraska.  :Smile:   Oh and Brock does have some nice snakes laying around, so if you're into that kinda of thing...  :Wink:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks so much Chris for taking the photo's!   Nebraska is a great place to live!   I remember a old time forum member here Cueball confronting me in the Daytona elevator saying that there must not be much to do in Nebraska and I just laughed at his ignorance!

I am working with a adult Zebra male which is mine and over on loan with my good buddy BT!  Love the rebel from the South!  And I have 2.1 3 year old het Albino Carpet's over here.  If things go well I will produce a Albino Carpet or two over here this year.  Wish me luck!

Brock

----------


## Patrickmalloy

I think you got enough luck my man! but I wish you the best!

Chris Proctor and myself will be working on double het snows this coming season (if his girls big enough) Hopefully we will have your luck!

----------


## filly77

that honey bee, lesser ghost and especiallyyyyyy the LESSER CLOWN... some how SMOKIN just doesnt seem to cover it!!

i love this site but it depresses me.. reminds me everyday of all the beautiful snakes I may never have LOL

Brock you have amazing animals!!!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks for the compliments!

Brock

----------


## Simpson Balls

Great lookers!

Daniel

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I almost missed this one as I was on vacation. Glad I didnt :Smile: 


Wow all those pics would make one hell of a ball python calander.

I dont know where to begin to pick a fav. Dessert and coral glow combos!
That is some crazy stuff over there boy :Bowdown:

----------


## ANCPYTHONS

I didnt see this thread until today but WOW, such awesome looking animals man.  Thanks for sharing guys.

----------


## shaunwithbite

the lesser clown is to die for... beautifulll!!..

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!   

Brock

----------


## AleXtreme Reptiles

> Did they have it with them at the CRBE? If I missed seeing this snake in person I think I might cry.


So cry because it was there.  :Tears:   :Smile: 
Brock, your snakes are amazing.  :Good Job:

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

Thanks, now I have to figure out how to get my jaw back into it's normal position.

----------


## Brock Wagner

I think that it was a awesome that the KillerClown got to make a Canada debute!

Brock

----------


## Brock Wagner

I need more sleep I meant the King Clown!  LOL

Brock

----------


## h00blah

whooooaaaaaa

the pastel clown looks like a leopard

(old post but i like these pics =p)

----------


## JimmyBalls

:Surprised:  Wow what a great collection...man those are some stunning examples of some great morphs

----------


## MyNameisMatt

ok, this post is old old. But i was actually thinking 2 nights ago about ultramels... I was trying to figure out what made them.... Are they            
Caramel x pastel?
Caramel x super pastel?
assuming the pastels are het caramels.. or visual caramels.

and what is a mimosa? THE MOST AMAZING BP i have seen yet.

Sorry for the ignorance. If someone has alot of time they want to kill, go down the whole list please, id love to know what makes them all, quite a few are obvious though. Lesser clown, as an example. These are almost all high end morphs, which ones are dom, codom, or recessive? and whats in em all?

Thanks,
Matt

----------


## Simpson Balls

Really nice pictures. Uh %Drool% Dessert Spider %Drool%

Daniel

----------


## Serpents_Den

Great pictures and awesome morphs!  :Long tongue:

----------


## SNIKTTIME

I thought Mimosa was a Champagne ghost but not 100% on it.  Those pics rock, and the next time I tell Brock his stock is awesome will be the 1000th  :Good Job:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Thanks for the compliment!   You are right a Mimosa is a Champagne Ghost!  They are just beautiful!

Brock :Good Job:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Holy cow!!!!  :Bowdown:  Those are some amazing snakes! That desert spider and the spinner coral glow are my favorites!!!

----------


## panthercz

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

----------


## Reediculous

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------

